# Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?



## ShirKhan (29. November 2010)

*Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Hi,

der neue Rechner soll eine weiß-rote Innenbeleuchtung haben. Dazu möchte ich unter anderem den Original-Lüfter des Mugen 2 durch einen anderen ersetzen. Die Anforderungen:

- unbedingt leise im Normalbetrieb (aber bei Vollgas kräftig genug für eine heiße CPU);
- 120mm;
- PWM-fähig (4-PIN), weil das ASRock 870 Extreme3 das steuern kann;
- weiße LEDs.

Ich suche mir seit zwei Tagen die Augen viereckig, finde aber nichts außer dem Everest Twister Cluster. Und dem wird in einigen User-Kommentaren nachgesagt, er sei als CPU-Lüfter ungeeignet.

Hoffe, es kann jemand helfen.

Edit: Kaum gepostet, habe ich nun doch einen Testbericht gefunden, in dem dem Cluster CPU-Kühlungstauglichkeit bescheinigt wird ... Danke fürs Lesen jedenfalls.


----------



## _chris_ (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-S 120mm - silver

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Silverstone 120mm LED Fan AP121 Air Penetrator - white

Hier wären mal zwei Andere. Persönlich würde ich den Vegas vorziehen.
Ich hoffe die sind preislich OK, und dir gefällt einer.

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## Bertlhuaba (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

ich hab nen Energmax Cluster als gehäuselüfter drinnen
der würd deine anforderungen erfüllen!
is extrem laufruhig und klasse aussehen tut er auch 
das kabel is auch sehr hochwertig
YouTube - Enermax Cluster


----------



## Z3NDO (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Habe zwei Stück von denen auf meinem CPU Kühler und kann die nur jedem empfehlen Gut & Günstig

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek Crystal 120 White LED Lüfter - 120mm


----------



## ShirKhan (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Danke für eure Antworten!



_chris_ schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-S 120mm - silver
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Silverstone 120mm LED Fan AP121 Air Penetrator - white


Ich würde dem Mainboard gern die Möglichkeit geben, die Drehzahl temperaturabhängig innerhalb einer definierten Bandbreite (Level 1-9) zu regeln, so wie hier zu sehen (Quelle). Beide sind keine PWM-Lüfter, daher fällt diese Möglichkeit leider aus.

Ich finde die Lüfter trotzdem spannend. Den Apollish Vegas u.a. wegen der externen Steuerung (wie befestigt man die wohl?) und den Silverstone wegen seines gebündelten Lufstroms. Gibt es überzeugende Argumente, die PWM-Steuerung nicht zu verwenden?



Bertlhuaba schrieb:


> YouTube - Enermax Cluster


Ich habe mich nun auch für den Cluster entschieden - _bevor _ich eure Antworten gelesen habe. Dies ist die Zusammenstellung.



Z3NDO schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek Crystal 120 White LED Lüfter - 120mm


Auch nur 3-PIN. Dafür am günstigsten.

Mal sehen wie sich der Enermax macht. Falls ich nicht zufrieden bin, komme ich auf eure Vorschläge zurück. Sofern 3-PIN beim CPU-Lüfter wirklich eine sinnvolle Lösung sein kann. Denn was ich gesucht habe - eine Alternative zum Cluster, die alle genannten Anforderungen erfüllt - habt ihr offenbar auch nicht gefunden. Nochmals danke!


----------



## Rocksteak (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Die Cluster sind schon was edles


----------



## Godspeed (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Silverstone 120mm LED Fan AP121 Air Penetrator - white


Die Fördermenge ist im Anbetracht der Lautstärke ja beinahe Peinlich. Vom Preis will ich garnicht erst anfangen zu reden.


----------



## schlappe89 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Air Penetrator sind nur als Intake Fan zu gebrauchen wenn man zu faul ist sich nen Lufttunnel zu basteln.


----------



## _chris_ (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Den Herstellerangaben ist kein Vertrauen zu schenken, ein Test zu demLüfter habe ich nicht gefunden. Ich habe ja geschrieben das ich lieber zum Vegas greifen würde.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*



_chris_ schrieb:


> ein Test zu demLüfter habe ich nicht gefunden.


Das hier gibt's immerhin.


----------



## ShirKhan (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Der Rechner läuft und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Enermax Cluster auf dem Mugen II.

Die beiden im Midgard verbauten Xigmatek-Lüfter allerdings (vermutlich sind es diese) blasen zwar jede Menge Luft durchs Gehäuse, sind mir aber zu laut. Sie werden vom Mainboard mit Strom versorgt, das eine Lüftersteuerung dafür bietet. Aber selbst auf der niedrigsten Einstellung (Level 1)  des Boards drehen sie mit ca. 1.700 und 1.200 Upm, was seltsam genug ist, denn laut Caseking sollten es 1.500 sein.

Im Lieferumfang enthalten war eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung mit Poti für die PCI-Blende. Jetzt wo ich darüber schreibe, frage ich mich, warum ich die noch nicht ausprobiert habe. 

Meint ihr, damit kriege ich die Dinger langsamer und leiser?


----------



## sensitron (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*

Klar, ich benutz die beigelegte Lüftersteuerung, dafür isse ja dabei 
Hab allerdings von einigen Leuten gehört dass auf niedrigster Einstellung (ganz low gedreht) die Lüfter nicht anspringen bei Systemstart. Bei mir hat es aber immer geklappt.


----------



## ShirKhan (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Leiser 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit weißen LEDs für Scythe Mugen 2: gibt's das?*



sensitron schrieb:


> Klar, ich benutz die beigelegte Lüftersteuerung, dafür isse ja dabei


Ich wollte, dass das Board die Steuerung übernimmt, um eine bessere Kontrolle und Informationen über die Drehzahlen zu erhalten. Aber was hilft das, wenn die Dinger schon auf der niedrigsten Einstellung loslegen wie Jet-Turbinen? 

Wie vorgeschlagen laufen die Lüfter nun mit der manuellen Steuerung, die am Netzteil hängt. Und, was soll ich sagen: Genau so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt! Ganz auf "low" gedreht sind die Xigmateks nun nahezu unhörbar; ich schätze, dass sie bei etwa 600 Upm liegen. Die Rechnerkomponenten machen thermisch dabei nicht die geringsten Probleme: Die CPU, ohne Spannungsänderung um 300 MHz auf 3,3 GHz hochgetaktet, wird unter prime95 schlappe 52°C warm. Dann erhöht der Enermax von ca. 800 auf ca. 1.050 Upm und drückt die Temp wieder auf 49 Grad. Die Grafikkarte, unter CCC hochgetaktet, geht unter Furmark auf 67°C, ihr Lüfter auf 50%. Das war's. Das gesamte System ist leise, selbst unter Last erhöht sich der Geräuschpegel nur unwesentlich. Das offenporige Gehäuse hat daran sicher seinen Anteil.



> Hab allerdings von einigen Leuten gehört dass auf niedrigster Einstellung (ganz low gedreht) die Lüfter nicht anspringen bei Systemstart. Bei mir hat es aber immer geklappt.


Bei mir auch, bisher keine Probleme.

 Ich bin hochzufrieden. Genau so hatte ich mir den neuen leisen, schnellen und schönen Spielerechner für relativ kleines Geld vorgestellt. Mein Sohn wird sich freuen an Weihnachten! Sofern ich's mir nicht noch überlege und die Kiste für mich selbst behalte.


----------

